# 2019 Argon 18 Dark Matter vs. 2019 Canyon Grail gravel bike



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

2019 Argon 18 Dark Matter vs. 2019 Canyon Grail gravel bike
Does anyone have any experience with either bike as to which is better? Also, one bike wheelset is Hed Ardennes vs DT Swiss. Any thoughts. Thx


----------

